# Bass report



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Hid from the waves today and ran the new sled up the river in search of the pick of destiny? I don't know. Caught a few but nothing too big. They loved this new slider I have tied. I think I had 5 good bites. Got 2 to hand and lost another right at the boat. No pictures this time, but Ill do better Friday. Out there about 3 hours i guess, so I was happy


----------

